
VirtualOffice is a branded Zoom background builder, check the beta now for free - zivkr2
https://www.virtualoffice.design/
======
tastroder
I'm really sorry since it looks like somebody put effort in the marketing for
this but I feel like 15 years ago this would have been a PHP script somebody
uploaded somewhere for free use.

Are dark patterns like "532 / 1000 Free Branded Offices Left" really
necessary? Shilling another paid service to do a trivial task (
[https://www.remove.bg/](https://www.remove.bg/) if you don't have a
transparent logo) seems less than helpful either.

Content wise: These stock photos would feel really awkward as a webcam
backdrop, none of the three I see there make sense, in terms of perspective,
for that use case.

Just in case these votes are serious:
[https://unsplash.com/](https://unsplash.com/) folks. Grab one, slap your logo
on there, done.

~~~
junior899
No idea what you are talking about I loved it...

------
gus_massa
A more technical post would get more traction here. How are you calculating
where to put the logo, a 3D model or gut feeling? Illumination? Do you support
crappy lens or you hope the lens are good enough to get an ideal perspective?

Also, please not don't use new accounts to praise your product.

------
bradvisaa
Wow that's so cool thank you!

------
Billienais
Awesome! Downloaded all3 of them!

